# Reset de cuadro de maniobras Pujol.



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Quiero hacer reset para dejar una placa de una puerta corredera a estado de fábrica. Es decir, borrar todas las programaciones que he realizado yo como usuario.  La placa es de Pujol y lleva la referencia 2000284165 y es para un sistema de motor de puerta corredera modelo Marathon II (anterior al 2012).
Dentro de la placa figura 94V-0 E315354 2V0.
No soy capaz de encontrar las instrucciones y en la empresa Pujol están de vacaciones hasta el 3 de septiembre. Gracias por adelantado.

La foto


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Y cómo ingresas las configuraciones?
Si es un programa/aplicación, dinos cuál.
A través de qué conexión haces las configuraciones? (Si es que existiera una conexión)


----------



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

gracias por tú interés. 
Si ves la foto hay dos pulsadores, unos es para configurar mandos y el otro para configurar los recorridos de la puerta. La placa es nueva pero patece que se ha bloqueado y no reconoce ninguna configuración. Había pensado, no sé si con buen criterio, que podría dejarla a nivel de fábrica y 
empezar de nuevo a programarla.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Te adjunto un pdf que creo es el manual de usuario.
Te aseguraste que este todo bien conectado? En especial los sensores.


----------



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

gracias pero en este manual no dice cómo hacer un reset para borrar todo lo que he programado...y eso es lo que no soy capaz de encontrar. Supongo que habrá alguna forma de hacer el reset.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Ya se, pero era para que veas la programacion y conexiones correspondientes.
Quizas buscando el integrado que se encarga de hacer la programacion puedas tener algun pin para el reset, si guarda en alguna eeprom, ahi la cosa se complica.
Qué referencia tiene el microprocedador? (El que lleva los botones de programacion)


----------



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

te mando foto


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Prueba a mantener pulsado el boton "PATH PROG.", durante 5 segundos como indica en el pdf adjunto, no es el mismo, pero al menos se asemeja.

Por cierto, cual es el fin del reset?


----------



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

ese es el borrado de los mandos. Efectivamente funciona el reset perfectamente. Pero ese reset se hace en otro botón. Quiero hacer el reset de los recorridos granados. Tiene que haber una forma....
El fin de ello es empezar de nuevo la programación de la apertura y cierre porque creo que se ha quedado bloqueada la memoria.
Mando foto de los botones para que veas la diferencia. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Y por qué no programas el recorrido como si fuera la primera vez que lo haces?, Hay algo que te impida hacer eso?
Utiliza un PIC, creeria que la eeprom la usa para las configuraciones


----------



## desesperado (Ago 14, 2018)

Lo estoy intentando pero no me reconoce lo que programo.

Un reset a estado de fábrica, sólo quiero eso y estoy seguro que debe poderse hacer, el problema es cómo.
Gracias por tu tiempo. Igual otro usuario tiene la solución. Si no, a esperar a que acaben las vacaciones en Pujol.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2018)

Si es nuevo el producto, reclamalo, si es usado puede que la eeprom no este funcionando correctamente, si puedes cambiala por una nueva a ver que hace.
Lo del reset dudo que se pueda, a no ser que tenga un pin/pulsador identificado como tal


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2018)

Si no te toa la programación, un reset no garantiza nada.
Tu programación se guarda en la eprom, si no recibe una nueva programación, es muy probable que la misma este dañada.
Cuando programas borra lo anterior y guarda lo nuevo


----------



## desesperado (Ago 15, 2018)

está claro que no garantiza nada pero tampoco está de mas hacer un reset. A veces los aparatos electrónicos se bloquean y solamente necesitan resetearse.
gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2018)

Habra reset si fue previsto, si no fue previsto no habra reset, en est tipo de equipo que sobrescriben lo anterior en general no había reset.
En todo caso cambia la memoria por una nueva.
Ya probaste con un "reset" que te indicaron, no pasa nada, intentaste programar y no pasa nada...
Y que tal si el micro esta KapuT!!!!


----------



## desesperado (Ago 15, 2018)

hola: el reset de la memoria no sé cómo hacerlo....Que esté fastidiado me extraña porque tiene 5 días. He visto oyras placas por la red y todas tienen una manera de resetearlas. Solamente falta saber la forma de hacerlo. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2018)

Te lo digo desde la experiencia de muchos años, hay muchas cosas que no tienen reset.
Que tu lo creas es una cosa la realidad suele ser muy distinta y te lo digo de haber reparado equipos de todas las generaciones.
Si cambias la memoria la nueva no tendra nada, que mejor que eso, no tiene ninguna información, lista para ser grabada con información nueva


----------



## desesperado (Ago 15, 2018)

gracias. Preguntaré en Pujol cuando vuelvan de vacaciones...y sino lo devolveré.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 15, 2018)

Por lo que dices el equipo es nuevo, haz el reclamo donde lo compraste.
Aunque me juego que hay algun sensor, fin de carrera, o incluso una forma incorrecta de programacion que es lo que nonte permite reprogramar.
El panda ya te dijo todo, esta en vos revisar las conexiones y el correcto funcionamiento de todo el equipo, como los sensores y demas.
Si el equipo no responde a la programacion, PERO SI responde a las ordenes al momento de presionar los controles o la misma placa, es problema de la eeprom, en caso de que directamente no realize ninguna accion por ningun motivo, entonces hay otro problema que debes reclamar, pero antes procura que los controles remotos esten bien configurado.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2018)

Es nuevo? que hiciste con las instrucciones?


----------



## desesperado (Ago 15, 2018)

llegó sin instrucciones. Estoy esperando que acaben las vacaciones de Pujol para reclamarlas. El problema añadido es que cada vez compran las placas en un sitio diferente y las revenden como repuestos a sus motores. 
Por cierto tengo otra duda. Los potenciómetros que figura en la placa ¿sólo admiten apretarlos 3/4de 360 grados? ¿o admiten más vueltas? No me atrevo a forzarlo..... No sé si me he explicado bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2018)

desesperado dijo:


> Los potenciómetros que figura en la placa ¿sólo admiten apretarlos 3/4de 360 grados?



No son multivuelta , sólo 3/4 , unos 270º


----------



## desesperado (Ago 15, 2018)

gracias. es que ahora se para la puerta a unos 20 ó 25 cm. de empezar a abrirse y retrocede. Parece como si interpretase que tiene un obstáculo y vuelve hacia atrás por seguridad. Dándole más potencia, dice el manual, que tendría que abrir completamente. Esto pasa en cualquier posición en la que ponga la puerta. Es decir, no es un problema de que algún obstáculo la bloquee.


----------

